# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Guess who's back...

## Ochosi

Hola chatos!

Después de un tiempo apartado del mundillo, he empezado a replantearme la posibilidad de actuar de nuevo. Hay una parte de mí que se resiste, ante la posibilidad de volver a encontrarme en una situación parecida a la que me hizo tomarme un "descanso"; por otro lado, estoy teniendo ideas que no me importaría poner en práctica, y he vuelo a coger papel y lápiz y a apuntar como un mamón todas las majaderáis que se me ocurren.
Sigo dándole al mentalismo, pero ahora estoy redescubriendo el mundo de la magia bizarra. La idea de añadir un punto más teatral a las actuaciones y el abanico de oportunidades que ofrece la combinación de ambas ramas son dos grandes golpes de combustible para una posible vuelta al ruedo.
No prometo que vaya a estar por aquí cada día como en los viejos tiempos, pero sí me gustaría ir volviendo poco a poco, y quizás rodearme de nuevo de magos con los que poder compartir una idea o dos (y poder volver a hablar de empalmes y de _culs_ para que la gente nos mire raro)

Nos vemos por aquí!

----------

